# Anyone ever use Optimal Remap



## corky4891502 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum, but it seems like a good group of people! I wanted to ask if anyone has used Optimal Remap for a tune on their Gen 2 diesel? They appear to have a "emissions fix", and also a stage 1 tuning that is supposed to add some power. It sounds like if you have an EFI Live, you send them your file, and they send you a tuned file back. Based on their website they have been around for almost 20 years, and look like they have a lot of diesel tunes avaliable. Here is there website link:





Remapfiles







remapfiles.com





Thanks for any info guys!

Daniel


----------

